
Knowledge Management for Data Science - themlaiguy
What tools do data scientists use to manage knowledge to avoid lost research&#x2F;ideas and drive code reusability?
======
jbottoms
Currently the approach is to use an ontology. There are free onto-editors such
as Protege. "Onto" refers to everything. A common practice is to classify
additions to knowledge either with a classifier or manually. The potentially
lost knowledge is the unclassied remains. So we include a bag called
"undecided". It can be just one per system or it can be many scattered
throughout the ontology.

